# Non treated pine 4x4s



## jmc0319 (Sep 25, 2014)

So I didn't realize how hard it would be to find non-pressure treated 4x4s. I want to use them as legs for a farm house table I am making. Does anyone know where I can get them or if they exist? I can find pressure treated but that would not match the rest of the table when I stain it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (Sep 25, 2014)

If push comes to shove you may have to glue some peices up. But any good real lumber yard should be able to order some for you, you will pay the price, so order #1 dry. You could also try a hardwood specialty store, they carry stuff for wood turners.


----------



## broadbill (Oct 1, 2014)

Weird...I have found doug-fir 4x4 at Lowes/HD whenever I've gone to look.  I've gotten them there a couple of times now.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 1, 2014)

broadbill said:


> Weird...I have found doug-fir 4x4 at Lowes/HD whenever I've gone to look.  I've gotten them there a couple of times now.



That would be in with the number 1 molding, pine molding would be paint grade and if you found a 4x4 there it would likely be finger jointed.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 1, 2014)

jmc0319 said:


> So I didn't realize how hard it would be to find non-pressure treated 4x4s. I want to use them as legs for a farm house table I am making. Does anyone know where I can get them or if they exist? I can find pressure treated but that would not match the rest of the table when I stain it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair



So where did you find the 4x4s


----------



## broadbill (Oct 1, 2014)

nealtw said:


> That would be in with the number 1 molding, pine molding would be paint grade and if you found a 4x4 there it would likely be finger jointed.



nope, they have been in with the lumber, solid pieces (not finger jointed).


----------



## nealtw (Oct 1, 2014)

broadbill said:


> nope, they have been in with the lumber, solid pieces (not finger jointed).



You said you found fir, he was looking for a furniture grade pine.


----------



## broadbill (Oct 2, 2014)

> You said you found fir, he was looking for a furniture grade pine.



he said he was looking for non-PT 4x4s, not furniture grade pine.  Also, he said farmhouse table which I took to mean "rustic" and not furniture grade stuff.  But whatever....just sharing my experience.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 2, 2014)

broadbill said:


> he said he was looking for non-PT 4x4s, not furniture grade pine.  Also, he said farmhouse table which I took to mean "rustic" and not furniture grade stuff.  But whatever....just sharing my experience.



Pine is in the title on the thread, not sure where I got furniture from, maybe another thread.


----------



## beachguy005 (Oct 2, 2014)

I think if I was making the table and wanted to use 4x4s, you can get cedar.  8 footers from HD or Lowes...I don't recall.  Pick through them and you can find ones that are mostly clear, free of knots.  Probably make a nice contrast to the top.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f6/long-wood-screws-18174/


----------



## jmc0319 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just wanted to close out this discussion. Thanks for all the input. You can not find furniture grade on treated pine 4x4s too many places in northeast Georgia. I found them at one mill about an hour from where I love. I am making a couple if these farmers tables. The first one I made before I found that saw mill so I went  ahead and laminated 2x4s and made my own almost 4x4. It came out perfectly. As for using cedar or anything else, it needed to match the pine top. Here's a picture pre-poly of the table. 



Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## jmc0319 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks Chris!


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice job!  ...


----------



## nealtw (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks good.................


----------



## jmc0319 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks. Neal and Oldog


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## odorf (Oct 3, 2014)

that is a nice looking table,   are you going to make matching chairs?


----------



## jmc0319 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks odorf. I am going to make matching benches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------

